# Steam Drifters Stores co. Limited



## Kelly14 (Sep 3, 2019)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone here knows about Anchor Lamps/Lanterns?
I purchased an old flaky painted Lantern from the bootsale last week with the thought of turning it into a lamp or garden ornament. It has been stripped of white and then red paint and is back to galvanised steel. It revealed two brass badges, one reads "Anchor" and the other " Steam Drifter Stores co. Limited Lowestoft". I'd love to know more about its history but can find nothing online? Thank you in advance
Kelly


----------

